# المصانع التى تحتاج الى الاكسجين السائل والنيتروجين السائل



## احمد خ الخطيب (9 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على استخدامات الاكسجين والنيتروجين السائل واين يمكن استخدام مثل تلك المنتجات داخل مصر . وكذلك الجهات الى تستخدم الاكسجين والنيتروجين والاسيتيلين الغازات وذلك لمعرفة الجهات التى تحتاج الى هذه الغازات والسوائل لمتابعتها بدون اسمى او تفاصيل ولكن على سبيل المثال : استخدام الاكسجين السائل فى قسم كذا فى شركات البترول 
على سبيل المثال: استخدام النيتروجين السائل فى صناعة كذا فى شركات كذا 
وذلك لمساعدتى على تسويق هذه المنتجات 
وجذاكم الله كل خير


----------



## gergesnady (16 سبتمبر 2010)

يا ريت تبعتلي رسالة خاصة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك شركة فرنسية الأكبر في العالم في هذا الميدان و هي : إير ليكيد Air liquide 
و هذا موقعها على الإنترنت : 
http://www.airliquide.com


----------



## hany hady (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يوجد تجار كتير ممكن يشترو منك 
دة فى حالة المنتج جيد وسعرة كويس 
وبيستهلكوة كميات كبيرة​


----------



## abdelaliali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

على ما أعرف هادين المركبان يستخدمان كتير في الصناعة عامة 
فالنيترجين السائل يستخدم كثيرا في التبريد وحفظ الاغذية 
أما الاكسيجين السائل يتم استخدام الأكسجين بكثرة كمادة مؤكسده دفع الصواريخ و له دور أساسي في الطب كما أن متسلقى الجبال ومن يقومون باستخدام الطائرات يكون لديهم إمدادات إضافية من الأكسجين. ويستخدم الأكسجين أيضا في اللحام. وفى صناعة كل من الصلب وميثانول.
ياحبذا لو تدلني على تكنولوجيا الحصول على هذه المركبات 
وشكرررررررررررررا​


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ماء الأكسجين او الهيدروجين بيروكسيد يستخدم في المصابغ لتبييض الأقمشة وهي مادة أساسية ومهمة جدا وتركيز الاوكسجين 50%


----------



## Hamada sultan (18 يونيو 2017)

من فضلك اريد دورة تدريبية في صيانة وتشغيل وحدة انتاج الغازات الصناعية الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون السائل والمضغوط.. في اي مكان هذة الدورة


----------



## Eng.Ronney (5 أغسطس 2017)

Linde / paxair/vrv / indox وغيرها


----------

